# Moving from dubai to Australia...need reomval company suggestions



## Dubai_NewKid (Feb 17, 2011)

I guys, I'm moving to Melbourne in October, need a few removal companies quotes and recommendations if anyone has used their service....I would mainly be sending clothes and a golf set along with a home theatre....

In all the total boxes should not be more than 5-6.

Could anyone send me some companies details....or if someone has made this move, could share their experience, tips etc...

Thanks a lot.

Cheers


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Sorry I could not help myself on this one Babarebaba!!! you are moving ? that's good news. 

Now I do not recall if you were the one who who teased me some time ago whining mostly about having most of your friends gone!

Congrats! and enjoy your stay over there!






Dubai_NewKid said:


> I guys, I'm moving to Melbourne in October, need a few removal companies quotes and recommendations if anyone has used their service....I would mainly be sending clothes and a golf set along with a home theatre....
> 
> In all the total boxes should not be more than 5-6.
> 
> ...


----------

